# Some FW/SW/baby pleco's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice pics but please resize them, MP.


----------



## Chastney (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great 

amazing photos!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots MP as always :-D


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

sweet pics


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Very nice! The africans are stunning!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

got to say baby plecs are my favourtie, how long did u have mum and dad in there till they spawned ?

- Jonno


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

i love the eureka. beautiful.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Awesome pics as always.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I love the green feather duster.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Jonno said:


> got to say baby plecs are my favourtie, how long did u have mum and dad in there till they spawned ?
> 
> - Jonno


 
I think 5months i believe, i didnt have the right cave, but get this, i buy the cave most breeders use on them, and within 2days of having the cave in the tank they spawned!


Thanx all, more pics to come after my attending OCA next weekend.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Cool, I'm currently trying to get mine to spawn and have them about 1 month now but i'm also getting a few babies to try to raise up and breed them !

- Jonno


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

shuweet pics


----------

